# KENWOOD vs KITCHEN AID - the final word



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The Kitchen Aid Profesisonal mixer that I purchased last April performed just fine for all of my needs and requirements. But, as time progressed, I encountered enough questionable comments pertaining to Whirlpool's quality that it left me wondering how long my mixer would last. Alas, I sold it for $200 plus attachments to someone - at least the warranty was still active for a couple of months more.

I just purchased Kenwood's Chef Classic mixer, the smaller unit: 600 watts with 5 quart capacity. The verdict, which follows, is multifaceted:

1. The Kenwood runs a little noisier than the KA.
2. I prefer the smaller capacity of the Kenwood. It's quicker to clean and I use the mixer more often therefore - dips and the like and not just dough as with the KA.
3. Although more powerful than the KA, then Kenwood unit appears more compact.
4. I prefer the design of Kenwood's spatter shield and overall design.

5. Kenwood's bowl brim must be checked for sharp burrs. While washing the bowl, its brim cut my finger deeply due to sharp edges. The brim requires burnishing. However, Sur La Table who sold me the Kenwood cheerfully exhanged bowls from another Kenwood unit. They'll notify their distributor of the problem. Thank you, Sur La Table.

6. No bad press regarding Kenwood's mixer has been encountered. I guess that this consideration is what compelled me to purchasing the Kenwood unit. I really do like it much better than the KA. But, such is MY preference.:chef: :chef:


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Kitchen aid is made by Whirlpool?  humm.. learn something new everyday.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

KitchenAid has been BOUGHT by Whirlpool, 84Rhonda!

I've been using mine steadily for bread and all sorts of goodies for more than five years, maybe longer. No problem so far!

My model is so old that it has a circuit breaker button on the back, which the new ones don't have. 

I hope this posting won't put a jinx on it!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

On the KA's, the circuit breaker is built in to the switch. So if an overload occurs, turn the switch off and allow to set for about 10 minutes. Then, resume usage.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Kimmie:

Just because the KA lacks a separate circuit breaker is no indication of it's quality or integrity. Modern technology has allowed it to be integrated into the switch itself.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have had my Kitchen Aid since 1988, it has gone from San Francisco to NYC to Brooklyn to LI and has seen three kids, one cat and lots of butter cream, dough, whipped cream, mashed potatos, dressings, dips and even baby food.for a time it resided at restaurant st. michel and i take it with me to home demo for parties and odd jobs. 

LOVE love it . 

would not mind a Kenwood, can't have enough mixers, processors or bowls!:bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love my KintchenAid. I even wonder how I could have live without it for so long.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Koko,

I wasn't attacking you I was merely making a point about the age of my Kitchenaid!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

mbrown - you can borrow my Kenwood, as long as you use it to make biscotti :bounce:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For them I use my 20 quart hobart! (yes, it is in my home kitchen. )


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Kokopuffs, which attachment do you use to make dips in your Kenwood? I got a Kenwood Major (the larger version) last summer and absolutely love it! The bowl was fine, too. There are all sorts of things that I now make that I would not have dared to try without the machine.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Brook:

I use the K beater for making dips consisting of cream cheese, milk, spices and other flavors. That information is included in the instructions and cookbook that were included with my mixer.

Kimmie:

I never felt attacked. I was just being informational.

To all:

IMHO the KA's made by HOBART seem to be more durable than those made by Whirlpool.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Folks:

The person to who I sold my KA PRO MIXER has just reported to me that it's faulty. Although I haven't inspected it since the sale - which took place a month ago - he reports that the "head" is loose, it moves back and forth even while the unit is turned off. It's still under warranty for another week and a half so he'll return it to WS immediately for a replacement.

Has any KA owner ever heard of the mixer head loosening?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The KA PRO mixer was replaced with an identical brand new unit at WS. It didn't work. That unit was returned to WS and replaced with another brand new PRO mixer that works just fine.

I don't think that I'd recommend the KA PRO mixer, just too many problems off of the assembly line with that model. It sounds like the 300 watt KSM5 is the one to get, however.


----------

